# DIY's: All Our Schematic Are Belong To You (HPEVS AC-35/50/75)



## EV West (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey guys,

We get asked quite a bit for a complete system schematic that is all on one page and easy to follow. So here it is. Feel free to comment, share, etc. Hoping it helps some folks out. This one is only for the HPEVS 1238, but the rest of our stocked systems are coming very soon.










http://evwest.com/support/Basic Kit Schematic Hall 1238 1.5.pdf

Cheers,

EV West


----------



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks....


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

We get signal.


----------



## EV West (Jan 12, 2012)

Latest versions are linked below, including a new schematic for the Curtis 1239 which handles pre-charging a little different than the 1238. 

Changes from version 1.5:
-Clarification of wiring on J1772 Inlet wiring. 

Curtis 1238 & AC-35/50/75 Version 1.6
http://evwest.com/support/Basic Kit Schematic Hall 1238 1.6.pdf

Curtis 1239 & AC-51/76 Version 1.6
http://evwest.com/support/Basic Kit Schematic Hall 1239 1.6.pdf

As always, all comments are warmly welcome.


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

It looks so easy. 

It is good to see that someone who has had success in building these electric vehicles came up with a very similar diagram to the one that I pieced together over the past few months. I will take a look at the fuses and other details that are missing from my wiring diagram to make sure I get it right the first time when I am building.

Since the contactor will be off when charging, that looks like a good place to solidly connect the charger positive to the battery positive. And it looks like I made a mistake in my wiring diagram and need the 12V contactor since the way I have it setup, the DC-DC would only be on when I was accelerating...Oops.

The charger I got had the international colors of blue, brown, and green/yellow is a little thing. I'm also not sure about the regen switch. I thought it needs a relay to be able to activate the brake lights? How does the switch work in the real world? I'm guessing it is either 0 or 100%. Does the 1238 handle the accidental case where you have the regen switch enabled and are pressing the accelerator pedal? Does it lock out the accelerator?

Thanks.


----------



## EV West (Jan 12, 2012)

Caps18 said:


> I'm also not sure about the regen switch. I thought it needs a relay to be able to activate the brake lights? How does the switch work in the real world? I'm guessing it is either 0 or 100%. Does the 1238 handle the accidental case where you have the regen switch enabled and are pressing the accelerator pedal? Does it lock out the accelerator?


The Regen Switch in our diagram is to turn on and off Eco Mode in the controller. You basically have two sets of parameters for the power level and regen level. We have found this a great solution to turn off regen for freeway driving, or to dial down the power for a 'daughter switch'. Of course, you can use it for Eco Mode as well by dialing the power way back and cranking up the regen. Each parameter is fully programmable to your liking. To incorporate a variable amount of regen into the brake pedal you'll use the Brake Pot input. The regen switch does not lock out the accelerator pedal.


----------



## Wenyi (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi there,

I'm an undergraduate majoring in Mechanical Engineering, currently trying to understand this circuit as this is part of my scope for my final year project. I'm very foreign to electrical content and i have some queries regarding the circuit.

1)Can i check with you what is the function of the 'menu' button?

2)And for the pedal safety interlock, how does it function together with the AVC2?


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

I think the menu button works with the controller and the display to go through different settings.

The pedal interlock is there to prevent you from using the accelerator petal when the vehicle is plugged into the wall. You don't want people accidentally driving off when it is still plugged in.

I made a complete wiring diagram too that is posted here. Well, I'm not sure my latest one is yet. I made a few fixes to it in the past few months.


----------

